# Doughnut Cushion or Rubber Ring for Hemorrhoids -- Recommendations Sought



## R777 (Jan 3, 2008)

My GI told me to get a doughnut cushion or a rubber ring to sit on. I sit for long periods of time. He said nothing about the type of the cushion/ring, size, what it's made of (if it's not a rubber ring) -- you know, the usual treatment you get from a doc.I went online and there are dozens of different types of doughnut cushions or rubber rings to choose from. Forum members, please share your experience with this item. Describe the manufacturer's name, model name, or how much you paid for it. Most importantly, if it helped your internal hemorrhoids.Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, times have changed. MANY years ago, I had a simple blow up ring. It was a little unstable, but I think OK in the short run. If memory foam is an option, I suggest it may be hot. I'd want to put a cover on it and have it not stick out like a sore thumb. If you have to use it a long time, I'd go for something that is easy to clean. Well, good luck.


----------

